# Just Finishing Xifaxin-- HELP!



## xoMARIAxo (Sep 8, 2009)

Hello everyone. This is my first post here, but I have ben reading all of the SIBO posts for the past few months. Hope you all don't mind my post, but I'm nervous and thought that I'd reach out to all of you to see what you think or if you have any advice....I have been sick with what I thought was IBS-D since January after a small bout of food poisoning. I've been through colonoscopies, endoscopies, and a few GI Doctors. Finally a doctor at Jefferson Hospital GI Dept in Philadelphia diagnosed me with SIBO....however she didn't do a breath test.The first antibiotic she put me on was Noroxin (because my insurance company wouldn't cover the Xifaxin she wanted me to take). I had amazing results with the Noroxin, almost immediately, however the side effect (tendonitis was quite severe). I stuck it through, only to relapse quite horribly 10 days after stopping the medicine (it was a 10 day dose).I then decided to go on the Xifaxin (and pay for them myself). My prescription was 3 200mg tablets twice daily (yep 6 pills a day). After the first 10 days I saw some improvement, but i still had bouts of D. Through the second 10 day dose i noticed some more improvement (fewer bouts of D, maybe once a week). I started the Probiotic called Align and that seemed to regulate me a bit more. During the third 10 day dose I had signifigant improvements and feel almost back to normal.Here's where I begin to get nervous. I am DONE my Xifaxin. Three ten day doses. I am nervous I will relapse. I know everyone's condition is different and everyone's body reacts differently to drugs etc. Any advice? This bout with SIBO has changed my life and honestly made me very depressed. I'm at the brink of an eating disorder because I am so scared of food, scared that it will make me sick. I am seeing my GI doctor tomorrow for my follow up visit, so hopefully she will have some better answers than just wait and see.Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

How were you diagnosed with SIBO if a breath test wasn't done? Small bowel aspirate?I had (have) SIBO that was initally found through a breath test and I had virtually immediate (within 48 hours) relief from rifaximin. My guess is the BT result was legit since I responded to the antibiotics so quickly. I have since had a recurrence (I suspect) of the SIBO and, unfortunately, I think that is fairly common.Basically, something is causing an overgrowth of bacteria in the small intestine. IMO, figuring out what causes this (it may be different for different people) is the key to lasting improvement. I know that abnomal transit time, and motility disorders can cause it, but I'm not sure there are any diagnostic ways of determining those things.Sorry, I don't have any real advice, other than try not to worry about the eventual outcome because stress may exacerbate your symptoms. Also, stay on the probiotics if they are affording you some sort of relief. I'm about to go the Pro-B route myself, and I don't think there is any harm in staying on them for a while as long as they are working for you.


----------

